# Misbehaving at 8 months--is this common?



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi All:

Tyler just turned 8 months last week and this week he's really out of control. He's taking any paper, picture, book within rage and shredding it. If we say, "leave it," he makes us chase him and runs around. He's taken paper before this week, but he seems to be becoming way more defiant lately. And, he doesn't listen when I use the training commands we've been taught (we're in obedience classes and agility classes)--he completely ignores my leave its, sits, touch, stay, down, etc. He's also trying to get into the garbage. The only way to stop him from any of this is if I say, "okay, bye" and close myself into the doors that lead to our bedrooms and bathrooms. However, he's caught on to that too! Today, I had to wait 5 minutes behind the doors for him to finally freak out that I locked myself away from him all while he ruined a picture of my niece! 

Did you guys have this at his age and how did you handle? Any advice?

xo
Kim


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

oh dear sweet and naughty Tyler! I have no advise, but just wanted to say hi! I thought you might be on one of your June trips that you had to go on! Tyler == please be good for your mommy!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

I have the same problems with Riley!

He's my first boy, I never had these issues with Zoe, so maybe it's a boy thing!

He loves tissues, paper, tags, shoes, anything he can get a hold of! And yes, I have to chase him around for sometimes 10 min (he goes under my bed) to get the stuff away from him lol.....

To them, it's playing. Keep in mind, they are still puppies at that age (Riley will be 6 months soon). Consistency with discipline ("No" sort of works, sometimes he just barks at me lol.....

Other times, he's an absolute angel :innocent:

Be patient, they do learn (eventually) !

Good luck! 


kd1212 said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Tyler just turned 8 months last week and this week he's really out of control. He's taking any paper, picture, book within rage and shredding it. If we say, "leave it," he makes us chase him and runs around. He's taken paper before this week, but he seems to be becoming way more defiant lately. And, he doesn't listen when I use the training commands we've been taught (we're in obedience classes and agility classes)--he completely ignores my leave its, sits, touch, stay, down, etc. He's also trying to get into the garbage. The only way to stop him from any of this is if I say, "okay, bye" and close myself into the doors that lead to our bedrooms and bathrooms. However, he's caught on to that too! Today, I had to wait 5 minutes behind the doors for him to finally freak out that I locked myself away from him all while he ruined a picture of my niece!
> 
> ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Do you crate him at all? Or have him in an xpen when you aren't able to watch him like a hawk? I usually try to not give training advice because well, it's not my strong point  But if he's being naughty and getting into that many things, he most likely has too much freedom. Hopefully the better' trainers' on the forum will chime in!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Kim! Before Lacie got sick I would walk her to tire her out so she wasn't pent up with energy...which for Lacie led her to chew and tear up anything she could find. When she took things and I asked her to leave it...she would run away because she thought it was a game...I ignored this behavior and walked the other way and she finally caught on that it wasn't playtime.
My trainer advised me to put her in the xpen if she couldn't be trusted, whether I was home or not and finally she stopped getting into things...until yesterday when I bought this beautiful teak lounger to lay on and she chewed the knob:blush:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm not an expert either but I suspect he thinks it's a game now with you chasing him around! And it's not just boys - my baby girl, Dallas is a bit of a stinker with tissue and paper towels! Got to watch her like a hawk when the husband is dropping stuff. A crate or leashed to you should help and go back to the basics of obedience from the beginning with lots of exercise. I have to wear her out most days playing fetch!


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Welcome to my world  Boycie is almost 1 year old and oh boy is he a naughty pup!  I eventually manage to control him, but when he is bored he will find something to drag, tear or chew on to get my attention and then I have to chase him around to recover the item, he loves this! If I am doing something on my computer or reading and he is bored, he will pull on my skirt hem or leggings to kind of provoke me to chase him again.  I even take him on walks regularly, but puppies just wanna have fun!  

I love him to bits and he has all the freedom he wants, he is my first puppy, the puppy I wanted since I was a kid and that's just my bad


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

First of all, they are a paper magnet! Second I think they always like something in their mouth! Agree with Stacy, too much freedom and it is a game for them. After all he is still very much a puppy.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Hedy:

I'm at my wits end with him--he's a little monster, but I do adore him.

No, I've been studying for my senior certification in HR and out of commission. I took the test on June 3 and am now coming back to life! I did pass, Yay! Now, I can start looking for a higher paying job!

It ends up that I can't go on my trip to NY for my nephew's HS graduation because of work--blah! I'll go for Thanksgiving instead.

How's everything with you? Hope all is well!!

xoxoxo...



MalteseObsessed said:


> oh dear sweet and naughty Tyler! I have no advise, but just wanted to say hi! I thought you might be on one of your June trips that you had to go on! Tyler == please be good for your mommy!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL...Glad to know I'm not alone. I don't think Tyler knows what no means. Funny, he barks too--it's definitely a game! I have patience, but I'm going crazy!!!



BeautifulMaltese said:


> I have the same problems with Riley!
> 
> He's my first boy, I never had these issues with Zoe, so maybe it's a boy thing!
> 
> ...


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have the xpen, but I never had success with it--only when we went to sleep. I recently stopped using it. We tried the pen when he was a baby and he'd freak out. Our private trainer said to forget it. I never used anything with my other dog and I never had these issues!!!



bellaratamaltese said:


> Do you crate him at all? Or have him in an xpen when you aren't able to watch him like a hawk? I usually try to not give training advice because well, it's not my strong point  But if he's being naughty and getting into that many things, he most likely has too much freedom. Hopefully the better' trainers' on the forum will chime in!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL. I'm sorry Joanne, but the way your wrote about the lounger is funny!

I guess I can try the pen as a "time out" kind of discipline. If I ignore him, he'll continue to shred or eat whatever he has, so that won't work. He does this tired or not tired--early in the morning until bedtime--I have no relief! LOL



maddysmom said:


> Hi Kim! Before Lacie got sick I would walk her to tire her out so she wasn't pent up with energy...which for Lacie led her to chew and tear up anything she could find. When she took things and I asked her to leave it...she would run away because she thought it was a game...I ignored this behavior and walked the other way and she finally caught on that it wasn't playtime.
> My trainer advised me to put her in the xpen if she couldn't be trusted, whether I was home or not and finally she stopped getting into things...until yesterday when I bought this beautiful teak lounger to lay on and she chewed the knob:blush:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Okay, I will try the pen again. I'm a sucker though. If he cries, I take him out. I'm a terrible disciplinarian!



mdbflorida said:


> First of all, they are a paper magnet! Second I think they always like something in their mouth! Agree with Stacy, too much freedom and it is a game for them. After all he is still very much a puppy.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

If you are there, you can try having him in the room with you. Usually if we do that we keep Boo contained on the sofa and just give him brief free roam in one room only - that is when he is on the Zach attack LOL. Of course we make sure there is nothing in the room that he would want to chew other than his toys.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's what I have tried. I've never left him in the pen alone--I'm always home and in the same room. He screams and jumps to get out--I get afraid he'll hurt himself, so I take him out.

I've moved everything out of mouth's way, but he somehow manages to find something. Today it was my niece's picture and then ironically we came back from obedience training and he somehow manged to get a hold of the channel guide for the TV and started to take off. He is usually wiped out after classes--they're 50 minutes, but he had enough energy to bolt. I actually yelled no and he dropped it. I think my loud voice must have freaked him out. I certainly don't want to scare him though!

LOL I love that Boo thinks he's a big tough guy--too funny!



mdbflorida said:


> If you are there, you can try having him in the room with you. Usually if we do that we keep Boo contained on the sofa and just give him brief free roam in one room only - that is when he is on the Zach attack LOL. Of course we make sure there is nothing in the room that he would want to chew other than his toys.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

kd1212 said:


> Hi Hedy:
> 
> I'm at my wits end with him--he's a little monster, but I do adore him.
> 
> ...


Oh Kim...had no idea you weren't going to travel! Kind of a blessing in disguise == NO?...since you can now delay your decision to who you would hire to care for him

Tyler does sound a lot like my Pinky == she was really naughtier == and still has moments of ridiculously cute naughtiness === Glad your test went well!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I know, I'm totally disappointed about missing the graduation. I actually had to make the decision yesterday. I was supposed to leave next Thursday. My sister felt it was best and said she actually prefers I come for Thanksgiving. I hate missing his graduation though. I promised him that nothing will stop me from attending his college graduation in 4 years. He's a merit scholar and off to Johns Hopkins in the fall!

Definitely a blessing--I was freaking out about leaving him. I'm hoping that all of the training will make him more confident, thereby less clingy and me less coddling, so I can actually go away and not count the minutes until I get home and end up having a terrible time.

LOL...yes I agree naughtiness is adorable. Even though we're frustrated, Tony and I can't help but laugh hysterically as one of us yells out, "block him in the kitchen" or "I got him, I got him!"

Thanks about the test--I'm going through not having to study withdrawal!



MalteseObsessed said:


> Oh Kim...had no idea you weren't going to travel! Kind of a blessing in disguise == NO?...since you can now delay your decision to who you would hire to care for him
> 
> Tyler does sound a lot like my Pinky == she was really naughtier == and still has moments of ridiculously cute naughtiness === Glad your test went well!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kim…let him cry it out in the xpen…I know its hard to do…been there, done that but he has to learn that he can't chew things up. If he is not in the pen and in the room with you behaving, he can stay out but as soon as he starts ripping up the house, put him back in…remember…when you can trust him…he can stay out but not until then.
BTW, this is my trainer talking…Im a wimp and resisted my trainer so Lacie was about 1 1/2 years old before she could be trusted


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL--you sound like me, Joanne! I'm such a wimp and a pushover! Okay, I'll try the pen. I know Tony has wanted to from the get go, but I put up a stink! How long did your trainer say to leave her in it? My trainer said 20 minutes--throw in a bunch of treats and a bully stick and keep the pen close to me. I tried this a few times and gave up!



maddysmom said:


> Kim…let him cry it out in the xpen…I know its hard to do…been there, done that but he has to learn that he can't chew things up. If he is not in the pen and in the room with you behaving, he can stay out but as soon as he starts ripping up the house, put him back in…remember…when you can trust him…he can stay out but not until then.
> BTW, this is my trainer talking…Im a wimp and resisted my trainer so Lacie was about 1 1/2 years old before she could be trusted


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lacie cried and cried and would try everything and anything to climb out…trainer said work upwards in minutes…and ONLY when she was quiet, take her out. Otherwise, you will be reenforcing bad behavior…in my case, her crying. 
If she was not in the pen and she started to rip up things, I picked her up and in the pen she went…no scolding. When she was quiet and not being the devil…I took her out and so on…its amazing how quickly they learn that being good=out of jail


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

ERRRR...this is going to be so hard, but I will try it!




maddysmom said:


> Lacie cried and cried and would try everything and anything to climb out…trainer said work upwards in minutes…and ONLY when she was quiet, take her out. Otherwise, you will be reenforcing bad behavior…in my case, her crying.
> If she was not in the pen and she started to rip up things, I picked her up and in the pen she went…no scolding. When she was quiet and not being the devil…I took her out and so on…its amazing how quickly they learn that being good=out of jail


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I know its not funny, but I'm laughing anyway...been there more than once! You're in the terrible teens, I always find the 8-10 month mark quite challenging. You need to keep your voice firm when saying no, and don't start laughing, you'll just confirm its a game. Put him in the x-pen and don't necessarily stay too close to him, let him work it out for a bit (within reason and not injuring himself). If that doesn't work, try a crate, its safer. The minute he quiets, treat him and take him out. NEVER take him out when he's protesting or he'll have your number...he'll know that pitching a fit will get him what he wants. Start with very short times and work up, but wait for that quiet. You can do it!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Can you do this with a 7 year old? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Riley bites at my pants when I am leaving or he know I am getting ready to leave! In the pen he goes, lol...I feels so bad having to use the pen as a form of discipline since he is in it for several hours a day so I am guilty of giving too much freedom.

I just chalk it up to being a puppy.....he knows when he's bad and he usually will stop if I ignore some of his minor infractions. If I chase him, all bets are off that just fuels the fire!



Fee said:


> Welcome to my world  Boycie is almost 1 year old and oh boy is he a naughty pup!  I eventually manage to control him, but when he is bored he will find something to drag, tear or chew on to get my attention and then I have to chase him around to recover the item, he loves this! If I am doing something on my computer or reading and he is bored, he will pull on my skirt hem or leggings to kind of provoke me to chase him again.  I even take him on walks regularly, but puppies just wanna have fun!
> 
> I love him to bits and he has all the freedom he wants, he is my first puppy, the puppy I wanted since I was a kid and that's just my bad


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Another thing Riley likes to shred to pieces is his pee pad! He gets so mad when I leave and put him in that pen when I come home for lunch it's ripped off the pad holder and shredded!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

:goodpost:




lydiatug said:


> I know its not funny, but I'm laughing anyway...been there more than once! You're in the terrible teens, I always find the 8-10 month mark quite challenging. You need to keep your voice firm when saying no, and don't start laughing, you'll just confirm its a game. Put him in the x-pen and don't necessarily stay too close to him, let him work it out for a bit (within reason and not injuring himself). If that doesn't work, try a crate, its safer. The minute he quiets, treat him and take him out. NEVER take him out when he's protesting or he'll have your number...he'll know that pitching a fit will get him what he wants. Start with very short times and work up, but wait for that quiet. You can do it!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you. Good to know that he's in a difficult age. I actually put him in the pen this morning for a few minutes after he took the tiny little comb that came with the clipper I bought. I put a toy in there and he didn't play with it, but was quiet. I didn't give him a treat, but will next time. He did jump to get out, but I ignored that and waited until he was just sitting. I'll try not to laugh and be more firm!!!



lydiatug said:


> I know its not funny, but I'm laughing anyway...been there more than once! You're in the terrible teens, I always find the 8-10 month mark quite challenging. You need to keep your voice firm when saying no, and don't start laughing, you'll just confirm its a game. Put him in the x-pen and don't necessarily stay too close to him, let him work it out for a bit (within reason and not injuring himself). If that doesn't work, try a crate, its safer. The minute he quiets, treat him and take him out. NEVER take him out when he's protesting or he'll have your number...he'll know that pitching a fit will get him what he wants. Start with very short times and work up, but wait for that quiet. You can do it!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tyler shreds those too! He runs around with them like he's holding a flag! I bought the pad holders, which have curbed that. However, I can't put the pad down without him getting to it--even the used ones. So, when I change it, I either have to hold it or take off and throw out the dirty one, then get a new one or use one hand to hold and switch!



BeautifulMaltese said:


> Another thing Riley likes to shred to pieces is his pee pad! He gets so mad when I leave and put him in that pen when I come home for lunch it's ripped off the pad holder and shredded!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bella was quite the little handful there for a while too. EXERCISE for using up some of that physical energy ... and mentally stimulating toys should help quite a bit  .


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks. It seems like he has never ending energy--even with tons of playing and exercise. He's wee wee pad trained, but after reading all of the advice here, I'm thinking of adding another couple of walks per day. Walking him is a challenge--he's afraid of any noise he hears--he's quite the handful, but very, very much adored!!! 



Summergirl73 said:


> Bella was quite the little handful there for a while too. EXERCISE for using up some of that physical energy ... and mentally stimulating toys should help quite a bit  .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

If he's not so great at walks, you could always try other exercise methods. Indoor (or outdoor if you have the room) agility maybe. There are lots of folks on here that love agility and could give you some tips. A treadmill, playing chase etc. The wild energy in pups is amazing isn't it? lol


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Good job! And just so you know, I'm dealing with something similar. I'm babysitting a weenie mama and her 4, 5wk old pups for a few days...pups are awesome but moms a stress monkey. Hedy has me playing music in the background. I tried some traditional classical, but Andre Bocelli seems to be helping. We had a rough night, one plastic table cloth & one washable pee pad destroyed, water and food flung around the xpen, yikes! She pulled the xpen all the way into itself til there was just enough room for her and the babies.

Thanks to Marisa for leading me to the drop cam, I can watch from a distance and make properly timed corrections. My girls are none too happy though. What did I get myself into :smilie_tischkante:



kd1212 said:


> Thank you. Good to know that he's in a difficult age. I actually put him in the pen this morning for a few minutes after he took the tiny little comb that came with the clipper I bought. I put a toy in there and he didn't play with it, but was quiet. I didn't give him a treat, but will next time. He did jump to get out, but I ignored that and waited until he was just sitting. I'll try not to laugh and be more firm!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

He plays a lot and runs laps around our house. This afternoon we took him to an agility class, then out for lunch and a walk. He was exhausted, but still managed to grab an envelope! Once I got it, he fell asleep and is now out like a light. BTW, I got by setting up the pen!



Summergirl73 said:


> If he's not so great at walks, you could always try other exercise methods. Indoor (or outdoor if you have the room) agility maybe. There are lots of folks on here that love agility and could give you some tips. A treadmill, playing chase etc. The wild energy in pups is amazing isn't it? lol


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lydia,

I know it's not funny, but I'm sitting here laughing hysterically! Sounds like you've got your hands full! My trainer actually said classical isn't good because of the crescendos. He suggested yoga music. We found a station on Time Warner Cable called Sound Scapes--I leave that on for Tyler when I go out. 

Maybe the mom is scared--unfamiliar territory? Hopefully, she'll calm down and you'll have a better night!

I'm thinking you'll think twice before babysitting again!!!



lydiatug said:


> Good job! And just so you know, I'm dealing with something similar. I'm babysitting a weenie mama and her 4, 5wk old pups for a few days...pups are awesome but moms a stress monkey. Hedy has me playing music in the background. I tried some traditional classical, but Andre Bocelli seems to be helping. We had a rough night, one plastic table cloth & one washable pee pad destroyed, water and food flung around the xpen, yikes! She pulled the xpen all the way into itself til there was just enough room for her and the babies.
> 
> Thanks to Marisa for leading me to the drop cam, I can watch from a distance and make properly timed corrections. My girls are none too happy though. What did I get myself into :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

One other thing mine loved were those orange treat balls - I think I got them from pet smart or petco - I would put their food in them and a couple of pieces of a biscuit or treat - they would bat them around and chase them to get the food and treats. Kept them busy and not destroying things for quite a while. I also had one that looked like a big red egg - same idea though.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks Pal...We can laugh at each other, lol! Actually Andrea Bocelli is doing the trick, thank heavens :aktion033: We'll see how the night goes. I had hubby go pick up her dog crate, so that's on the agenda for tonight! 

Its definitely the unfamiliar territory. I took her outside & hosed her off with a little shampoo and let her roll around in the grass, she seemed to enjoy that.

Hubby definitely told me "I told you so", I should have known better. My pups have put themselves in their crate for most of the day, but feel better now that its calm...I see some wine (not to be confused with whine) in my future, lol! 



kd1212 said:


> Lydia,
> 
> I know it's not funny, but I'm sitting here laughing hysterically! Sounds like you've got your hands full! My trainer actually said classical isn't good because of the crescendos. He suggested yoga music. We found a station on Time Warner Cable called Sound Scapes--I leave that on for Tyler when I go out.
> 
> ...


----------

